# Lithium Orotate and Celexa



## nicholas1234 (Mar 30, 2010)

Does any one know or have tried using Lithium Orotate with an SSRI like Cipralex, and if so how much Lithium Orotate?

I heard that it helps the effects of the SSRI, and I have heard the other side to, just I was just wondering?


----------

